# K3 ... day 2



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Changed the main grinder from a Mignon to a K3 touch advanced.

Its now day 2 in the dialing in process (good / decent enough shots were achieved within the first 20 mins) and I can't quite put my finger on it... but all I can say is that with regard to the 'fine' (no pun intended) tuning / tweeking, somethings different. (not wrong, just different)

The grind adjustment is working ok and the difference in the grind can be seen / felt / weighed, but these differences don't seem to be having the same dramatic effect that the Sage smart grinder pro or the mignon did.

Its as though that once your in the ball park.... its a very very big ball park, and wandering around dosn't get you near the edge, lol

So if anyone has the faintest idea what I'm on about.... any words of wisdom would be appreciated


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DaveP said:


> Changed the main grinder from a Mignon to a K3 touch advanced.
> 
> Its now day 2 in the dialing in process (good / decent enough shots were achieved within the first 20 mins) and I can't quite put my finger on it... but all I can say is that with regard to the 'fine' (no pun intended) tuning / tweeking, somethings different. (not wrong, just different)
> 
> ...


Are you purging enough in between? Make sure you go finer with the burrs spinning, always.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Are you purging enough in between? Make sure you go finer with the burrs spinning, always.


WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT.... purge and waste the precious beans, lol

I do normally adjust and then pull a few shots at that setting so its like purge but with nil wastage, lol

Burrs are always spinning... even when going up or down.

Hmmmmmmmm ... maybe just maybe I should 'purge' more, I'll have to take it apart and see what the retention is.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Is it new? May take a while to bed in and get repeatable results. How much has been through the grinder?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> How much has been through the grinder?


Well.... on reflection, not enough.. lol

If I wasn't so tight, I'd use the kilo of beans BB supplied free of charge for running through it, instead of hoping they were going to be good for brewing with.

I think there may be a moral.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I didn't sense much positive vibes from your post! 

I'm not sure if you are describing the general grind quality that the Compak can grind (and you don't like it vs Mignon) or, as I hope this case is for your sake, that the window of grind adjustability is so much bigger in your Compak (vs Mignon). If it's that, then when you run into a really unforgiving roast/beans and the dialing in requires really miniscule adjustments, the wider window within which you can adjust to perfect the grind setting is a positive?

Surely it is a good thing? Better that you can wonder around in a room like your living room, than be stuck in your shower cubicle with not much room to maneuver?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> I didn't sense much positive vibes from your post!


Sorry.. that was not the intention, I'm quite chuffed (as well as being delighted that it just fitted under the kitchen wall cabinet, lol)



> the wider window within which you can adjust to perfect the grind setting is a positive?


Indeed so.... its just that its something I've never experienced before.

And as you say "miniscule adjustments" are indeed a thing of the past... it seems like a shove in the general direction works fine.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

OK... update day 2.5

Now all it makes perfect sense, and is exactly as depicted by *u2jewel *

*
*

I was a happy bunny, but now its all become clear I'm an even happier bunny


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Would you say it's a step on from the mignon Dave? In the cup?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Would you say it's a step on from the mignon Dave? In the cup?


Hi Kenny

I wouldn't / couldn't say that at this time, as a cappuccino addict the cup is somewhat marred by the lashings of cow juice.

However, my son whos taste buds are are lot more refined than mine and is into other methods of brewing beans may be able to let me know when I grind some for him to take home. (which is the reason why I was keeping the free kilo of unnamed beans from BB)

Mind you, I suppose I could do an espresso and have a sip, lol..


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Well.... on reflection, not enough.. lol
> 
> If I wasn't so tight, I'd use the kilo of beans BB supplied free of charge for running through it, instead of hoping they were going to be good for brewing with.
> 
> I think there may be a moral.


Contact a local roaster, they may be able to sort you out with some stale/test beans for very very cheap or maybe even free. If the burrs are new they will probably need around 4kg through them, otherwise I found unseasoned burrs, especially on the mazzer, to be frustrating to work with.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> Contact a local roaster, they may be able to sort you out with some stale/test beans for very very cheap or maybe even free


I have several kg of cheap green, I'm just to mean to roast them


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have reviewed the K3 and yes it's better than the Mignon, but the difference is subtle, not massive.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Hi Kenny
> 
> I wouldn't / couldn't say that at this time, as a cappuccino addict the cup is somewhat marred by the lashings of cow juice.
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave - good to hear son has been enlightened also


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Update... 1 month in

Still a happy bunny, any noted 'differences' from that wot came before have now faded into irreverent memory

Usage has now become a matter of being on auto pilot

Is it better in the cup... who knows

I am struggling with copious amounts of creama, but that may well be the beans (time will tell)

Would I recommend this over the Mingon ... well it is easier to adjust and a bit less clumpy if those are valid issues


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a K3 that I use for decaf. Have not used it much but it copes admirably with fine grinding. Obviously a little clumpy but I reckon it is a small improvement on a Mignon. Not as robust but unless you plan to drop it on someones head, so what!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I have a K3 that I use for decaf. Have not used it much but it copes admirably with fine grinding. Obviously a little clumpy but I reckon it is a small improvement on a Mignon. Not as robust but unless you plan to drop it on someones head, so what!


Not used it much - drinking less decaf again?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Not used it much - drinking less decaf again?


switched back to normal coffee and seem to be tolerating it, but that said, have had surgery twice in 7 weeks and at the moment I am kind of struggling with most things, coffee included!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> switched back to normal coffee and seem to be tolerating it, but that said, have had surgery twice in 7 weeks and at the moment I am kind of struggling with most things, coffee included!


get well soon!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stanic said:


> get well soon!


many ta's!


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi,

New member









Just bought a K3 Touch Advanced the other day from BB.

It's an upgrade from my R Rocky doser (which I had for 11 months).

I'm in Ireland so it's being couriered over from UK. Tracking it......don't believe it but it's "Out for Delivery" today and expected in about 2 hours or so. Ordered 20th Dec., pm. Brillo service form BB, my first time to buy from them.

Been watching Gail et al. going through it and the cleaning video aswell. First stepless grinder so I don't want to mess it up re. limit screw etc.

Please don't ask me what I'm brewing in







(Gaggia Classic) but that'll be going sometime in the coming year.

Need a Rocket.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Arrived. Installed. Dialled in, I think







, thank God BB supply a bag of beans, 'cos it took about 6-7 Portafilters to get it "relatively" tuned.

Nice machine, white, construction is solid enough. Well happy. Keeper.

I popped off the top burr/collar to have a look see. Nice size hopper, the shallow one, it's enough.

Happy days.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)




----------

